# Anyone installed horns in a 7th gen Civic?



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been wanting to install horns in my '03 Civic for quite a while now, but something stands in the way... the huge-ass blower motor!!! 

I'm not sure if the motor is in the same location in all 7th gen Civics, but mine is suspended almost right up against the top area of the passenger side kick panel - basically where the compression driver would be going.

If anyone has experience in this matter that could share anything at all would be much appreciated.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

need pictures. 

my escape had a similar situation, but once I installed the drivers in the mini-horn bodies it slipped by the blower motor just barely. I had to cut the kick panel plastic a little and relocate the fuel cut-off switch for the compression driver to sit in, but other than that, went right in.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

minbari said:


> need pictures.
> 
> my escape had a similar situation, but once I installed the drivers in the mini-horn bodies it slipped by the blower motor just barely. I had to cut the kick panel plastic a little and relocate the fuel cut-off switch for the compression driver to sit in, but other than that, went right in.



I need to figure out how to get pics on here from my iphone :blush:, I'm low-tech I know. 

In the meanwhile, if I cut out the kick panel trim (which I'm more than willing to do to make these work) the motor will mostly fit up in there. Then there's the horn body.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

he lives


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

So, has anyone installed horns in a 7th generation ('01-'05) Civic? Pictures?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I love my horns... but...


The newer Honda Civics are incredibly well suited for speakers on the dash.
If I had a Civic, I would be going with a pair of Illusion Audio C4CX point source coaxials mounted at the far ends of the dash, right up against the glass. Then stick some Carbon 8 midbass either in the doors, or in the kicks.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

does it look like this? 2003 Honda Civic Interior View Front Cabin Dashboard Center Console Photo 6


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

jpeezy said:


> does it look like this? 2003 Honda Civic Interior View Front Cabin Dashboard Center Console Photo 6


Yes sir, that's the one.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

If its like the photo that was posted in the previous post I cant anything that would cause a prblem. Most Hondas are very easy. 

you can email pics ofd whats making it difficult and I will try and help. eric at ejsaudio dot com


----------

